# لماذا سمح السيد المسيح للشيطان أن يجربه؟؟؟؟



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*لماذا سمح السيد المسيح للشيطان أن يجربه؟؟؟؟
*

+* أولآ:* إن السيد المسيح قد جاء فى الجسد لينوب عن البشرية فى أمرين أساسيين:

- الأمر الأول :
أن يغلب الشيطان فى جسم بشريتنا لحساب الجنس البشرى , مقدمآ الصورة المثالية للإنسان فى طاعته لله الآب.

- الأمر الثانى : 
أن يموت على الصليب نيابة عن الكل , ليوفى العدل الإلهى حقه بالكامل , ويكفر بذلك عن خطايا جميع البشر الذين يقبلوه كفاد ومخلص.
لهذا كان ينبغى أن ينوب عنا فى محاربة إبليس , وينتصر عليه لأجلنا.

+* ثانيآ؛* إن السيد المسيح أراد أن يخفى لاهوته عن الشيطان , ولهذا فقد سمح للشيطان أن يجربه مثل سائر البشر : فى  المجال المناسب , وبدون أن يخطئ . وبعد ذلك " لما أكمل إبليس كل تجربة فارقه إلى حين " (لو 4:13).


*المرجع:*


كتاب:
*مائة سؤال وجواب فى
العقيدة المسيحية الأرثوذكسية*
لنيافة الحبر الجليل
*الأنبا بيشوى*
مطران دمياط وكفر الشيخ والبرارى 
وسكرتير المجمع المقدس

إعداد:
*الإكليريكى الدكتور
سامح حلمى*
​


----------

